# Microchip question



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I wouldn't wait. I think it can be done without anesthesia, just local anesthetic maybe ?

Mine will be neutered, microchipped and have his dental at the same time. He is 16 months old and we just got him 2 weeks ago. But my other dogs were microchipped without going under.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

In Australia it's common before 12 weeks as it's a legal requirement to have a microchip. I think Rory's was done with his vaccinations at about 7 weeks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't remember exactly how old mine were but they were very young. I wouldn't worry about pain. I've had several dogs microchipped and they don't seem to even notice it...even less than some shots. It's over in a flash anyhow.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I waited to have Winter and Killa done with their desexing. Killa was a year and Winter was 9 months. They had a very low chance of getting lost so I wasn't worried. Branna I had done without anything even a local and I felt so bad. She screamed bloody murder, and they had to jab her twice. I think it depends on the dog too. I have microchipped tons of dogs that don't even flinch when it happens and others that scream like Branna did. I usually recommend either waiting or using a local anesthetic for the smaller or more sensitive dogs. I personally used a local for my microchip and didn't feel one thing. For a spoo I would probably just have it done, they seem to handle it very well. A local might be nice for him if you can afford it though.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I waited to have Winter and Killa done with their desexing. Killa was a year and Winter was 9 months. They had a very low chance of getting lost so I wasn't worried. Branna I had done without anything even a local and I felt so bad. She screamed bloody murder, and they had to jab her twice. I think it depends on the dog too. I have microchipped tons of dogs that don't even flinch when it happens and others that scream like Branna did. I usually recommend either waiting or using a local anesthetic for the smaller or more sensitive dogs. I personally used a local for my microchip and didn't feel one thing. For a spoo I would probably just have it done, they seem to handle it very well. A local might be nice for him if you can afford it though.


What do you mean YOUR microchip ? You have a microchip in you ???


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily was microchipped when she was spayed. Hers has migrated all the way to the lateral aspect of her upper humerus.

Peeves we had done on an office visit when he was about a year old. His is still in the correct location.

I had Javelin microchipped at the first visit to the vet about 8 weeks ago.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha had hers done when she was spayed. She is so small I didn't want them to do it while she was awake. The weird thing is the vet put it behind her right ear. It is towards the top where the ear leather connects to her head. It hasn't migrated at all but you can feel it through the skin. Kind of creepy.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dechi said:


> What do you mean YOUR microchip ? You have a microchip in you ???



Yup, in the webbing between my thumb and pointer finger.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Misha had hers done when she was spayed. She is so small I didn't want them to do it while she was awake. The weird thing is the vet put it behind her right ear. It is towards the top where the ear leather connects to her head. It hasn't migrated at all but you can feel it through the skin. Kind of creepy.



Wow! I thought Killa's migrated to a really weird spot,in her leg, but Misha's sure is in a different spot too. Can you see it if you part the hair? I can see Killa's at times.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I had all of my girls done awake, no problem. Timi's was done at 7 months and just had it checked and it has not migrated, still between her shoulders.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't looked but I will! lol But it is very easy to feel


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie and her littermates were microchipped before they were released to their homes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yup, in the webbing between my thumb and pointer finger.


I'm curious! What is the purpose of a human microchip?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm curious! What is the purpose of a human microchip?



So she can get through the doggie door of course lol!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, yes my doggie door is microchip activated but i don't think I would fit through it ?. it's mostly for biohacking purposes. Storing needed info, opening doors, gaining access into places ect. I'm still working on writing what I want on it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Both my toy dogs were microchipped as puppies. The vet preferred to wait until they were 4 or 5 months old, as they were so very small, but the pain was nothing that a piece of chicken couldn't cure!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I was on the fence about microchipping Chagall (he's a mini). By the time I decided to he was a young adult. I held him in my arms when the vet inserted the microchip, without any problem whatsoever. Either I give good comfort, he's brave or it just wasn't too painful for him. I dunno!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Our vet wanted to wait until Pippin was spayed, but only because she was worried it would hurt her. I told her to put her big girl pants on and just do it, so she did and Pippin never even flinched! She was busy investigating my fingers for a treat at the time!! She was about 12 weeks I guess, and it is between her shoulder blades. You can feel it a little bit, but it's location hasn't shifted.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol, yes my doggie door is microchip activated but i don't think I would fit through it ?. it's mostly for biohacking purposes. Storing needed info, opening doors, gaining access into places ect. I'm still working on writing what I want on it.



That is fascinating - I had no idea that you could write things on already implanted chips!
Is it just like a regular avid or a Home Again?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm curious! What is the purpose of a human microchip?


Will Microchip Implants in Humans Become Mandatory?



> “RFID microchips are essentially a unique ID embedded in your body, and, as we know, numbers can be stolen and data can be hacked.... They point to an uber-surveillance society that is big brother on the inside looking out. Governments or large corporations would have the ability to track people's actions and movements ... and ultimately even control them.”
> 
> Also note that with the government developing the capacity to predict an individual’s behavior with computer algorithms and with science starting to create technology that can decode thoughts and intentions (mind-reading), the future looks, well, quite revelatory.
> 
> ...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yes of course you can. There are reader/writer devices that will pick up the chips info and let you input info on it if it comes into a certain distance of contact. The distance depends on the device some are only a few millimeters others while others are hundred or so. With the type of chips in dogs (depending on the company) I don't think their is a memory to store anything other than the number that's already on it. Plus they are encrypted and have major security features, so you really don't have to worry about someone wiping your dogs chip, unless they are a genius computer hacker lol. Even then it would be difficult. My chip is the same thing as the chip we use in dogs except it is meant for use in humans and has up to 888 bytes of memory (as well as 32 bit password) and is compatible with the most common reader/writers. RFID tags are used in every day life. They are in your access passes to work,subway,ect. They are even transitioning credit and debit cards over to using RFDI microchip tags, instead of the magnetic strip on the back.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Will Microchip Implants in Humans Become Mandatory?



They are talking more about active RFID microchips in this article. Which as of now the technology hasn't been perfected and is still in the trial stages. The chips that are used now is passive and must be scanned with a RDIF reader in order to gain any info from it. The same reason why you can't track your dog even though it has a microchip. It isn't active and can't send out any type of info. unless it comes into contact with a reader of the same frequency.


----------

